# An alternative to the ECM8000



## jaypeecee (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Folks,

Although the ECM8000 is obviously very popular with users of this forum, I haven't been able to find a mic preamp to use with it that falls within my budget. To be specific, I would like to buy the mic and preamp for approx. £100 total (i.e. $200). I discovered such a combination but I would appreciate any feedback that forum members may have. It's the IBF Acoustic EMM8/MP-1r, which are made in Germany. I notice that they are available from ETF Acoustic and Rives Audio in the US of A.

If I chose the EMM8/MP-1r, I guess I'd have to produce a cal file for use with REW?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

JPC


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

We usually recommend a Behringer preamp and ECM8000 microphone. The combined price is $110 in the US.

The IBF Acoustic EMM8/MP-1r is certainly good, and I believe it comes with a calibration file or graph. Either way, if it does, it's fairly easy to create a calibration file that works with REW. I can help you with that.

brucek


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The IBF mic does come with a cal file and you can buy it directly from the IBF website. Slight drawbacks are: the preamp is battery powered so might want to find a battery replacement PSU with a PP3 connector, and the power to the preamp is controlled by a combined power/volume knob so you have to reset the SPL level each time the mic is turned on if powering it from battery (it could be easier to get the levels set and then just remove the battery to power it off).


----------



## jaypeecee (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks guys,

To my great surprise, the Behringer combination is only £85 in the UK. (BTW, I presume the Xenyx 802 is supplied with a suitable PSU at no extra cost). I'd always assumed that the Xenyx 802 was much more expensive judging by its features. However, I consider it a nuisance that it requires an external power supply. Regarding the power/volume knob on the IBF, perhaps it would be possible to put a marker on the front panel and knob to ensure that it's returned to the same position after switching it off - or am I being too optimistic?

One other thing - I hadn't appreciated that, when a product is supplied with a cal file (as in the IBF case), that file can be used with REW. I have so much to learn!

Thanks again.

JPC


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> BTW, I presume the Xenyx 802 is supplied with a suitable PSU at no extra cost


Yes.........



> I consider it a nuisance that it requires an external power supply


Makes for a much better signal to noise ratio than having it intergral to the unit.



> I hadn't appreciated that, when a product is supplied with a cal file (as in the IBF case), that file can be used with REW.


Well, it may need to be converted so REW can read it, but it's extremely easy.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

I am very happy with this combo.
ART dual pre USB with 48v phantom, $99.00 US
Ecm 8000 with cal file from cross spectrum labs $100.00 US plus shipping.
Art works great! only thing I found is my laptop has no ground prong.
so until you connect the output to something to it picks up a bit of noise.
This is only an issue when doing loopback cal, so I run the laptop on batteries while
cal-ing. ( this is not a issue with a grounded computer.
But really fine system. Portable, 48v phantom with mic usb interface. NO drivers
needed. Even has balanced outs! 16 bit 48k max, but I am ok with that seeing the price
and it has all the features I need.
Brad


----------

